# Passersby Passing



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice. A crop to just show the doorway would be a great image. I really don't care about the cigarette butts in the gutter personally.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2016)

I took about 30 shots to get one where no one was near the sitting man and all the faces were averted.

Typically I don't put much weight on an opinion from someone whose work I've not seen.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 20, 2016)

Typical.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Typical.



Yes, probably.

Except for your self adulation, there  has been nothing shown here or anywhere to convince me in the smallest part that your opinion is something I should consider.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2016)

Great line, composition, and story. Nicely exposed. You have a great eye for street, no doubt.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Great line, composition, and story. Nicely exposed. You have a great eye for street, no doubt.



Thanks,

Lew


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 21, 2016)

Self adulation? All I said was that anyone can do what I do. 
     You could use a little understanding that anyone can do what you do. That's not to say what you do is bad, it's just not limited to you. If anything, your comment about the opinions of others sounds a little like self adulation in a backhanded way. 
     When I show work I have created, I always listen to what everyone has to say, that's how I make my art please more people and be in greater demand and increase my audience. I never write off anyone's opinion because they do not have the same degrees I have, or have the same background or education and it would be against my best interest to dismiss any opinion on my work.
     You can learn a lot by listening to opinions of those who see your work if you are open minded and not dismissive thinking you know more than anyone else.
If you are an artist, or are trying to be one, you need to consider all opinions, as each will give you a greater understanding of how others see your work.

     Of course you are free to live in your little comfortable cocoon and be dismissive of any opinion you don't find praises you highly enough, but you won't grow as an artist that way. I also suggest you not display anything where it can be seen by the public, they may express their opinions of it, and you wouldn't want to hear those.

     PS. I did the crop I suggested and in my (worthless, meaningless) opinion it made it a stronger statement by bringing the image down to the 7 people closest to the center figure and losing a lot of distracting useless information. You really notice the eyes of the woman in black with the white headphone cords as she notices the man seated and the man in front of her that has already formed an opinion of the man from his brief view of him. You are also forced to look at the man and woman walking laterally as they try to act like they do not notice him at all and show no compassion whatsoever. Your crop was ok, it could be made better.

Remember, there is one truth in life: Every opinion is something you should consider if you want to grow and learn and improve yourself.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2016)

tldr.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 21, 2016)

perfect, point proven.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2016)

tldr


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 21, 2016)

What the heck is tldr? Thanks lots, didn't realize?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2016)

tldr


----------

